# Last car show 2019.



## alleyyooper (Oct 7, 2019)

Oct 5th Caro Mi Pumpkin fest it appears will be our last car show of 2019. Yes there are a few others here and there till the end of Oct. Those are considered Trunk in Treat car shows where you have candy in a bucket, basket or other device and had it out to the kids during The show.


A friend who in on the planing board of such a show said that if you attend to bring about 7000 pieces of candy to hand out from answers to questions from previous years.

OH great all I want it a bunch of poorly parented sugar crazed kids running around the car. 


We had taken the Buick to Kare’s moms house because we feared our gravel road would be a quagmire Saturday morning, Mom’s house is on a paved road.

There we had to go west 14 miles and then back east to start out.




We had a Packard convertible as a neighbor.






Our other neighbor is a past neighbor with a 63 willy’s jeep pick up. 








This unfinished project Pontiac was having electrical issues when it came time to leave. It had to be towed.







The picture doesn’t do justice to this pick up as the roof is a light pastel green. They were with the Packard and Pontiac group.







A Mercury Bob Cat same as a Ford Pinto. Co owned by a class mate of our friend Dan with the 65 Buick GS.







A nice stock appearing street rod.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 7, 2019)

Our friend Dans beautiful Grand Sport. His class mate he met at the show is cower of the Bobcat.








Beautiful 2+2 Pontiac powered by a 421 CID engine.







Here is a rare one, a AMC Madtor, Note the front bumpers.







Dodge Super Bee.







This Junk Yard Dog ford Ranger got a heart transplant from an elephant it seems.







Nicely done Old Ford.







 Al


----------



## Blue Oaks (Oct 7, 2019)

Nice! Thanks for posting.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 8, 2019)

Low rider Rivera, not a fan of low riders but this one looks nice.







Dodge Polara, I love the Mopar hard top roof line of this era.







Nice street rod, but most are







A great looking Ford PU.







This 69 Buick Wild cat would make some one a nice car once they got rid of all the flat black.






In case you may be interested price OR BO which is? Phone number too.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 8, 2019)

LOL very nice 3 colored cat street rod build.







Have said it before I like Old’s Cutlasses. Even if they are not 442’s







A Nicely restored Ford F1’s.












Boy these are really popular at car shows now. GM 3100 PU.







Red Hot road runner.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice GTO Pontiac.







Not a fan of the louvers on the hood of this 65 Ford . But would keep the Engine compment cooler.







Nice Ford Falcon rag top.







Project put on hold for the summer? Or is it considered finished?







This truck I would take in a heart beat

https://i.imgur.com/y66jSdJ.jpg[/img]


Basic black street rod.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 9, 2019)

Orange Crush a very popular car and owner.







The Halloween car LOL.












Another of my Favorites the Old’s Cutlass.







Plumb Crazy. I love My CJ I need to redo but this one isn’t any thing I would be working for.






Another one of those Hard top roof lines on this Plymouth.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 10, 2019)

One fine old pick up.







Very Nice Pontiac, I really like the color.







Lot of work went into this Kit car.







A good looking C10







This is a great looking Dodge recently finished.







Chevy II rag top.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 10, 2019)

I have had a hard time with this one. Never see Cadillacs this old and so resembles a 50’s Chevy Deluxe. Fellow who owns it also owns a salvage yard.













School mate and Neighbor had a 1965 Mercury Comet. I loved the car my self, brother salvaged many engine parts after he totaled it.







Nice GMC pickup. All I have to say on this one. My dad had a 1979 454 4 speed one ton. That truck played with our 11’ camper and the boat and loads when we went fishing in Canada.







Tried to get the guy that painted this Plymouth 3 years ago to do ours.







The owner of this Plymouth also owns a 1970 GTX Plymouth. Nice fellow.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 11, 2019)

The Indian goes every where with this truck.







This beautiful Cuda was painted 28 years ago. It and the owner Jim is responsible for the guy painting our Buick for us.

I would love to own this car.







Another nice Plymouth Duster. Seems this Body style out sold Dodge or is more collected/restored.








A Pontiac LeMans, a bunch of these have been changed to GTO’s but if you read the vin plate and know the codes you can tell the differences.







No this is not a Chevy Nova, It is a Pontiac Ventura, there was also Buick and Old’s version.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 11, 2019)

I know it isn’t a car/truck but though ya all might like to see the rocking bike.







Another street rod. I some times wonder how many times one has been changed.







This street rod missed not having rear fenders. There was a light coating of mud up the sides.







Had fun with the owner of this PU and the Perefect next to it. He has a 3 inch foam covered pad in the bed. Asked if he took a nap in it he said yes, his partner said the spare would make a hard pillow. He Said there was no air in it. What if you have a flat? I have a can of air behind the seat.







4 door Anglias are Perefect models. Also one of the best in snows.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 11, 2019)

A very nice Pontiac Firebird.







A chevy street rod waiting for winter.







This one I believe is a Dodge by the grill, & graphics.







OK it is a Chevell, but isn’t a gusseded up one






A Vega. That is worth buying. Well done.






T Bird like the colors.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 11, 2019)

OK the last bunch of pictures.


At noon I asked how many they had sign up and they said 121, I believe all total they got about 130 signed up.


A Boat or if you will a heavy cruiser.







This is a Austin, very small and USA built I was told.













Just one of the many drag cars there. 2 more funny cars, and 3 or 4 rails. I didn’t stay in the area because they took turns firing them up and I didn’t have ear protection.







The second best in show truck pulling a ham can. Ham cans are starting to get popular.





 Al


----------

